# Laptop recommendation



## ph0enix (Apr 2, 2009)

Hypothetically speaking, if I was wanted to buy a laptop to run FreeBSD, what make and model would you recommend?  I prefer Intel over AMD (Core 2 Duo would work) and ATI over nVidia - it would need a video card that supports compiz.

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## Djn (Apr 2, 2009)

The Lenovo Thinkpads are generally good - the hardware tends to be reasonably well supported, and the physical laptop is excellent. While it is mostly a linux site, thinkwiki is useful.

(I have a T61, though I've been using it as my windows machine recently.)


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 2, 2009)

DELL laptops are also nice -- But I'm sure Vermaden will tell you all about that ;-)

You may want to read up on this thread@DF: Your FreeBSD Laptop


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, this toshiba isn't bad (L305D-S5895), but if I had 3x the cash I would have bought a thinkpad x61.  And I'd've been 2x as careful about reading the HCL for the wireless card (though 8-CURRENT is really quite useable).


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2009)

On my HP 6510b everything works except the TPM module and the fingerprint scanner (which I don't need anyway).


----------



## Dr_Phoenix (Apr 2, 2009)

1 year ago I purchased laptop Samsung Q35 it works wery well with Mandriva Linux and FreeBSD. I install linux only for test, now using PC-BSD and have no troubles with hardware, only need to install custom driver for CardReader 6 in 1. I think that the new Samsung Q45 will work fine too with FreeBSD, not testing yet.
My recomendation: if you want to work with your laptop under FreeBSD - do not buy the last models, better to buy older model of notebook and upgrade it's RAM, HDD...and you will fly so beautiful  

Vista - Must die!
XP - for games!
FreeBSD/PcBSD - for all other!


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 8, 2009)

Djn said:
			
		

> The Lenovo Thinkpads are generally good - the hardware tends to be reasonably well supported, and the physical laptop is excellent. While it is mostly a linux site, thinkwiki is useful.
> 
> (I have a T61, though I've been using it as my windows machine recently.)



The Lenovo thinkpads are some fugly mo'fukkahz but they get good reviews.  I wonder if the cheaper models are as good though.  I'm looking at the SL500 (under $650).  I don't need a tablet.  I'd kill for a SSD but they're too expensive at this time.


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 8, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> On my HP 6510b everything works except the TPM module and the fingerprint scanner (which I don't need anyway).



Does "everything" include direct rendering?


----------



## Djn (Apr 8, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> The Lenovo thinkpads are some fugly mo'fukkahz but they get good reviews.  I wonder if the cheaper models are as good though.  I'm looking at the SL500 (under $650).  I don't need a tablet.  I'd kill for a SSD but they're too expensive at this time.



I quite like the design, actually - they're nicely minimal. Definitely a matter of taste.


My old laptop was an R50e, which is one of the cheap ones - it's a bit larger and slightly less solid (less metal, more plastic), but by and large still a good machine. I have no idea how the new cheap models compare.


----------



## SeanC (Apr 8, 2009)

I always use Dell. The Vostro "business" line lets you configure the system without any bloatware, set up multiple partitions during configuration, and you get an actual Vista DVD, not a recovery disk. Plus, they often have good discounts.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 8, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> The Lenovo thinkpads are some fugly mo'fukkahz but they get good reviews.  I wonder if the cheaper models are as good though.  I'm looking at the SL500 (under $650).  I don't need a tablet.  I'd kill for a SSD but they're too expensive at this time.



IMO thinkpads are one of the better looking laptops, I really don't like all the blingbling stuff many other laptops have.
In any case, the looks is probably the least important aspect.

I have a T61, it's nice and works pretty well with the exception of the wireless card (Intel 4695), which is only supported on CURRENT.
Many T61's have different wireless cards (3695 or earlier) which work with FreeBSD 7 (And 6?).

I would not recommend a T(4|5)00, I did some research on those, while they are not crap laptops as such, they don't meet quality of the T61 and earlier models ... although one big advantage these laptops have is a much longer battery time (8 hours).

I would not recommend the SL series, although they are cheaper, they're also not as good as the T/R series, they don't have a roll cage, keyboard drain, etc.

I bought my T61 for 900 EURO btw, not the cheapest laptop, but not overly expensive either, if you want a T61 you'll have to search a bit though since it's discontinued ... You'll find plenty on eBay though (Which is where I got mine).


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 8, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> I have a T61, it's nice and works pretty well with the exception of the wireless card (Intel 4695), which is only supported on CURRENT.
> Many T61's have different wireless cards (3695 or earlier) which work with FreeBSD 7 (And 6?).


Are the wireless cards replacable on the T-series?  My S.O.'s X-series is, which is an extremely handy thing to have (well, until that form factor is obsoleted, bleh).


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, it's a miniPCI slot, but you can only put in authorized models, not just any card or the BIOS will halt.


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 9, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> IMO thinkpads are one of the better looking laptops, I really don't like all the blingbling stuff many other laptops have.
> In any case, the looks is probably the least important aspect.
> 
> I have a T61, it's nice and works pretty well with the exception of the wireless card (Intel 4695), which is only supported on CURRENT.
> ...



A bunch of places still sell the T61.  Here's a couple:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...&cm_mmc_o=TBBTkwCjCVyBpAgf mwzygtCjCVRqCjCVRq
http://www.buy.com/prod/lenovo-thin...0-2ghz-14-1-wxga-1gb/q/loc/101/204522380.html


----------



## ashvinsivram (Apr 29, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> On my HP 6510b everything works except the TPM module and the fingerprint scanner (which I don't need anyway).





That TPM is customized for HP Credential Manager software that will be shipped along with the laptop. That software will work only in Windows.


----------



## stuckinoregon (May 4, 2009)

Yet another vote for the IBM/Lenovos. Have an old T41 that just had 7.2 installed on it. Seems to be working great so far. We'll see when I get to my wireless setup. 

I have 4 Thinkpads (T30, T41, T42, T60p) and a C400 and the thinkpads are without a doubt my favorites.


----------



## asapilu (May 4, 2009)

Real problem is acpi, graphic, sound, card reader and wireless
i think better look at http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/


----------

